# Bagseeds?



## GorillaGrower72 (May 29, 2009)

So i decided to get some mids thinking thats the best chance of me getting some decent seeds, but what happened was i only found 4 white seeds? i have the germinating because thats all that i found. Will these work? I didnt find 1 dark brown seed at all......!

anyways im off to work ill thank you later for awnsering my question later guys!


----------



## Alistair (May 29, 2009)

They more than likely will not work. You need mature seeds.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 29, 2009)

Hello GorillaGrower72 

Alistair got you covered.

They are immature seeds.

This shows the bud you had was harvested way too early, not only were the seeds not mature, the plant wasnt either.

The seeds will not germ if too immature.

eace:


----------



## lordhighlama (May 29, 2009)

yep alistair called it
you've got some immature seeds
those are the worst cause there the easiest to miss when packing a bowl.


----------



## GorillaGrower72 (May 29, 2009)

thanks guys, dammit.....................


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 29, 2009)

It takes a long time to collect GOOD bagseed. And you never know what you will end up with, because you have no clue what the male was. Keep on getting some good buds and you will end up with some good seed, it just isn't a one bag and done deal.


----------



## HazeMe (May 30, 2009)

Are you still trying to germ them? I can get most seeds to germ, unless they are very immature. Put them between a folded wash cloth on a plate with the wash cloth saturated in water (if you haven't already). If they don't show signs of popping within a week to a week and a half I try scuffing them a bit with some fine sandpaper. Very lightly scuff them! If this doesn't work within a week, then I pinch them. You want to pinch them with your thumb and index finger until you feel them crack slightly. Don't mash them! Sometimes its hard not to mash them. I know it sounds crazy to pinch until you crack them a bit, but it has worked wonders for me! 

About a month back I had some immature seeds that were white just like the ones you're talking about...I pinched them and got 3 of 5 to sprout and grow. 

Give it a try, you have nothing to lose. 

HazeMe


----------



## smokingjoe (May 30, 2009)

I received some sealed Dutch Passion Mazar that look like they'd been bleached and all 5 of them germed fine.  

If they don't germ they are likely, as everyone has stated, to be immature and not viable; it's gonna be a case of plant and see if it pops up.

Like Haze says, give it a go.


----------



## GorillaGrower72 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks alot. 


I cracked 2, but 2 where to hard to crack.  they have started to turn darker but no shivering up or anything like that. I did find one brown seed and another white one added them both in there.

A week i should wait how long does it usually take to germ a regular brown seed if it were to germ?


----------



## smokingjoe (May 30, 2009)

thats a tough question to answer, anywhere between a couple of hours and a few weeks before you see a little white tail popping out.  If you have a heat source, like a heat mat or even a hot water system, place whatever medium you are using to germ in on the heat source which will speed things along.  Mind it doesn't get too hot though.  

I have since found water crystals to be an excellent method of germination.  They stay damp but not too wet and being translucent you can see what's going on.


----------



## zipflip (May 30, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> It takes a long time to collect GOOD bagseed. And you never know what you will end up with, because you have no clue what the male was. Keep on getting some good buds and you will end up with some good seed, it just isn't a one bag and done deal.


  this is exactly how i go bout things in my neck the woods too. also i have a couple good pals savin em for me. that smoke only KIND and it does take time to rack up even 10 good mature beans   just relyin on bag seed.  
  in my exp. i find that most teh mids i ever have gotten if nto all the mids i've ever gotten have all mostly been hermie. maybe that why tehy were harvested erly.. to prevent faulty pollen from spreadyin and yet they still make a buck off it tho not quite top dollar.
  i mean ever bag of mids i've gotten i thought alot of times were just immature seeds from afar but a closer look prevailed that theyw wre mere pollen sacks(obvious)
  but ya top shelf nugs i rarely find but 2-3 good seeds in over an ounce of teh buds man.
  but luckily i got couple friends who got connections i guess an can afford to smoke the kind all the time so i get plenty beans now. and most all them they know the strain to atleast an not just a wild surprise totally ...lol


----------



## HazeMe (May 30, 2009)

I hope the 2 that you got to crack will sprout. The other 2 that wouldn't crack would most likely get mashed if you kept trying to crack them. I would wait another week to see if the 2 seeds start to sprout anything. Keep us updated!

Did the seeds look normal size, but white? Or were they much smaller in comparison to the brown seeds? Usually if they are about the same size, but white, they will sprout. If they are small seeds they are most likely too immature.

Good Luck
HazeMe


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 30, 2009)

I had this one seed out of my last batch that would not pop. So I put it in my mouth and rolled it around until I got it situated just right in my teeth, then I cracked it open. It sprouted within a few hours and is now in the ground.


----------



## GorillaGrower72 (May 31, 2009)

whats up guys thanks alot of your info. Well so far i have 1 that is sprouting. Its raining hard here so im going to keep it in there for the day today and tommorow move it into soil. Nothing has happened to the other ones but i think the one that did sprout was the 1 brown one i had. I'm pretty excited now its time to find a few more seeds to bring up the chance to get a female!


----------



## GorillaGrower72 (May 31, 2009)

HazeMe said:
			
		

> I hope the 2 that you got to crack will sprout. The other 2 that wouldn't crack would most likely get mashed if you kept trying to crack them. I would wait another week to see if the 2 seeds start to sprout anything. Keep us updated!
> 
> Did the seeds look normal size, but white? Or were they much smaller in comparison to the brown seeds? Usually if they are about the same size, but white, they will sprout. If they are small seeds they are most likely too immature.
> 
> ...


1 was smaller the rest were just about regular size.


----------

